# Katharina Marie Schubert @ 'Föhnlage - Ein Alpenkrimi' Promostills, 5x



## BlueLynne (9 Nov. 2011)

Katharina Marie Schubert (34) ist eine der gefragtesten Theaterschauspielerinnen (Wiener Burgtheater, Münchner Kammerspiele, Deutsches Theater Berlin), hat in zwei Filmen mitgewirkt, derzeit eine eigene Produktion auf 2 Deutschen Filmfestspielen vorgestellt (nicht zu verwechseln mit Katherina Schubert aus den Familienserien - ZDF z.b.)


----------

